# new angora & llama pics



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we finally got Madelynn done, she was not too happy about it though:no: she has always been more skittish than Magnus. I also took a few shots of the llamas. they are VERY dirty (just got turned out in the summer pasture & felt the need to roll...:bowl they will be getting their summer haircuts in the next few weeks.

1) the girls- L to R, AbbieHoney (due to cria in October), Rosa (due to cria in 3 weeks), Zorah, & Dancer (due to cria in October) Look how they posed on their own, such hams!:
2 & 3) Piper (my main stud) & Ritz (future mini stud)
4, 5, 6) Madelynn before & after (Bandit in the background)
7) Spring is here!
8) Magnus
~Please ignore the backgrounds! we haven't unwrapped the barns yet from the winter, need to reseed the muddy parts of the paddock, & still have to keep the goats fence covered with the orange netting (the goats get their horns caught without it:doh!~


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW, those are great pictures. Looks like they are all posing for you in the first pic. Love that scenery.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Charlie06 said:


> WOW, those are great pictures. Looks like they are all posing for you in the first pic. Love that scenery.


thanks! I just love our farm-it is so serene & peaceful!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh I just love the goats!! Always have and always will... thanks to my dad!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Your home is beautiful! And I love the llamas esp. My nearest neighbor have a dozen or so - and they routinely escape and all come to my yard!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

They are beautiful. Cria means having babies? I love the goat standing in front of the gate. My first thought was : that's some weird dog you got there, lady!

Lovely scenery!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

a cria is a baby llama, some call the birth "criation"


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh wow, I especially love the llamas, they look so inquisitive!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG WHAT BEAUTIFUL CREATURES. 
HOW DO THEY GET ALONG WITH THE DOGS ?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, great pictures!!! Definately don't see many of those out my way!! The angora look much cooler in their summer cuts... I'm sure the llamas will appreciate getting some of that hair off too!!

Julie and Jersey


----------

